# Chausson Welcome 64 lights



## greygit

Hi All.
We have had our Chausson Welcome 64 for two days now and we have managed to get everything working and we have filled all cupboards and draws with our bits and bobs. 
Only one problem, we have two lights above the passenger and drivers seats which we cannot turn off unless we switch all lights off at the control panel does anyone know if there is a blessed switch anywhere?
Gary :evil:


----------



## mikebeaches

Hi Gary - bet you're pleased to get the new MH. Not really much help, because our van doesn't have cab lights running off the leisure battery, only the standard ones just above the windscreen that operate from the van battery.

Funnily, when we got our Flash S2 we couldn't find the switch for the bathroom. Took us absolutely ages. Got there in the end, as I'm sure you will.

Sorry I can't assist more.

Good luck!


----------



## Spacerunner

I have a 2007 Welcome 85 and we'd had it for well over a month before we found a second switch for the ceiling light over the front lounge.
It was a large-ish flat, square switch situated between the back cushion of the front facing bench seat and the nearside wall.


----------



## emjaiuk

If they are mounted inside 'cubby holes', there should be a small black circular rocker switch towards the top of the 'cubby hole'. They're not easy to find even when you know where they are :roll: 

Good luck

Malcolm


----------



## G4EKF

Hi

The switch is located on the inside of the shelf above the head of the driver and passenger. I had the same problem when I bought my Chausson welcome 78eb. I could not find the switch to turn on the lights and the dealer staff doing the pre-delivery gave up looking and told me to study the manual when I get home.

It is not the ideal place for a switch but you must remember it is French and they seem to do things in a diferent way to us.

Regards and enjoy your Chausson.

G4EKF


----------



## greygit

G4EKF said:


> Hi
> 
> The switch is located on the inside of the shelf above the head of the driver and passenger. I had the same problem when I bought my Chausson welcome 78eb. I could not find the switch to turn on the lights and the dealer staff doing the pre-delivery gave up looking and told me to study the manual when I get home.
> 
> It is not the ideal place for a switch but you must remember it is French and they seem to do things in a diferent way to us.
> 
> Regards and enjoy your Chausson.
> 
> G4EKF


Yes we have found them now but we had to ring another Chausson dealer who knew where they were.
We are enjoying it, especially driving the 250X.  
Gary


----------



## bowdon

i have a fiat chassuon welcome 55 can some one tell me the light switch is for the shower room thanks terry


----------



## Spacerunner

I have a Welcome 85. Our bathroom switch is located just under the hand basin worktop to the right of the bathroom entry door. Its a small, round, black rocker switch.


----------



## Tiffybel

Hi
We have a Welcome 64 with an Omnistor awning but it does not extend over the habitation door.
What do other owners do when it rains as the door is not protected by the awning. We have considered having the awning moved to cover the door but would appreciate comments.


----------



## emjaiuk

I'd be very interested in any answers, particually from Trade members or anyone who's had it done. This isn't Chausson specific, I've seen many, many motorhomes with a less than ideal position og the awning relative to the door. 

Malcolm


----------



## Spacerunner

a. Is it physically possible to fit an awning over the door? Are there roof/body mouldings which would prevent this?

b. Have you or a previous owner had a smaller awning fitted, maybe to save money, so that it doesn't cover the door.

With these two points in mind would a wider awning solve the problem, albeit an expensive solution.


----------



## emjaiuk

It's such a common feature of MH, that I think it may be something to do with ALL the awning brackets needing to be fixed to the main body panels rather than the fibreglass pod which is over the front of most MH. The original owner of mine didn't appear to stint on accessories, my awning is electric for example, but still doesn't cover the door. That's why I'd like to hear from somebody experienced in fitting them.

Malcolm


----------

